# Nissan Compact Sport Concept Previews Turbocharged Hot Hatch



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking to expand interest in its brand in China, Nissan held the World premiere of the Compact Sport Concept at the 2011 Shanghai Auto Show.

This three-door hatchback concept has a turbo-charged 1.6-liter engine, which produces 190-hp. Couple that with a CVT gearbox with paddle-shifters for its six-speeds and this would be a pocket rocket.

The concept was designed at Nissan's Global Design Center in Japan, with input from the brands new Beijing design studio in China. Nissan says, the Compact Sport Concept is "for young customers in emerging countries."

The concept seems to be built on the platform of the new Micra, even some interior elements look to have been borrowed. Since the current Micra is only offered as a five-door hatchback, could this new concept hint at a sportier model in the near future? Let's hope so.

More: *Nissan Compact Sport Concept Previews Turbocharged Hot Hatch* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Lukeluk (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spy shots of the 2012 Nissan Sunny-Verso*

Hello, everyone. Take a look at this Nissan prototype spy photographe don the European roads in Spain, Sierra Nevada.
The new 2012 Nissan Sunny/Versa sedan was spy photographed in Europe. World cars news. Nissan auto news


----------

